# Question for "Male" spoo & "Multiple" spoo owners out there.



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Males will squat as puppies (though it looks different from a girl squat!) and generally begin to lift their leg to potty at some point in adolescence or adulthood. Properly trained, they should not lift their leg and mark in the house.

The boys are goobers! I love them.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I have an oversized male mpoo. Until we got him 4 years ago, we'd only had female dogs. I was always leery of getting a male because I mistakenly thought marking indoors would be an issue. The breeder told me, "Housetrained is housetrained!" and she proved to be right, as far as my guy. He has never marked in our home, or anyone else's, or in any store or building or at indoor dog show. Conversely, I have seen some female dogs mark. Go figure! I think you'll find opinions on either side of the matter, but I mark males GREAT for their funny, affectionate dispositions and house habits. Sorry for the loss of your elder spoo, good luck with you puppy search!:clover:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have only had male dogs, all poodles (3) and again, it is a training thing. And, of course, if you are visitng and unsure they always have belly bands...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

None of my male spoos have marked in the house, and my current foster poodle is four years old and still pees like a girl. 

I LOVE the boys! They're just so carefree and lovey dovey.

I think two females can be risky, but it can work out fine. I think it depends a lot on the personality of the dogs. If your current girl is feisty, I would go with a male to keep the peace.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

I am now on male spoo # 3. MY first spoo did not lift his leg - he was a squatter - but never marked in the house. As Chagall stated - housetrained is housetrained. My second spoo did lift his leg his entire life - but again never marked in the house.

Currently Spoo # 3 is 4 1/2 months old... he is still squatting... I had read that neutering usually curbs the lifting of the leg.... I am not 100% sure on that due to my past two standards.... We will see what happens when Polo goes in for neutering... Whether or not he will lift his leg. My second spoo - if he had to pee really bad - he would sometimes hike that leg up sooo high that he would lose balance and topple over... it was quite hyseterical to see... Regardless of lifting the leg or not - any time I have had my past two spoos out for a walk - they marked everything....but again - never inside... 

I prefer males - they are velcro... They must always be with you - true fluffs of love.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Max does a semi squat, lol, and only lifts his leg if he's around male dogs that lift their legs. He has never marked in the house. The only male dog that I've ever owned to mark in the house, peed on my daughter's car seat when she was a baby and I had it sitting on the living room floor. Of course this was about 25 years ago. lol I think there were some anger issues there, lol
Maddie my little puppy, almost 14 weeks old spoo, is probably going to rule the roost. 
Max is so easy going, but he is trying to "put her in her place" much to my chagrin. She plays super rough and he's trying to put a stop to it which I don't blame him at all.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I LOVE having a female and a male. They NEVER fight. I dont know enough to give advice, but my personal experience has been wonderful. They are both the same age. 14 months old.
Apollo lifts his leg a little but doesnt pee on anything but the grass below him and does not potty in the house. He is neutered. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

My boy is 6 and lifts his leg but in the year that I have owned him he has never peed inside. He doesn't pee up high on things but does like to find some vertical object to pee on- a bush, a rock, a wall, something. I have heard that they quit hiking the leg after they are fixed? Dude wasn't fixed until age 5 so maybe that's why the behavior never went away? I dunno, just a guess.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Let's hear it for the boys!*

I prefer a male but not for any dominance reasons or even size - my first Spoo was a delicate boy @ 22inches, and Danno is over 26 inches (he doesn't stand straight enough to get a true measure). 

My main reason, I've always found that the male dogs we've had (childhood through now) are Momma's boys and the female dogs would forget I exist if a male human showed up. Has especially been the case with my husband. He will steal a strange female dog's heart in a second. 

Slightly more defensible reasons I use to justify my crazy are that a spay is a much bigger surgery than a neuter and males have less bladder and yeast problems than females. Also, someone has to love all the male poodles, since apparently in my area most people want females.

Fwiw, Our rescue still squats even though he wasn't neutered until 5 years, and while I still cross my fingers for my next spoo to be a squatter, I doubt there's anything one can do to 100% influence it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I refer males! Much more devoted dogs to have as companion animals. There is a risk any male will mark. We had a boy who decided at two to pee on anything that was not moving. We used belly bands when we went out because the only time he did it was when he was left alone. It is a hard habit to break once they start, so while I recommend neutering at 12-14 months, if a boy is a marker, I do recommend neutering immediately as long as he is older than six months. (They normally do not lift their legs much before that anyway, so it is likely a safe age to consider. ) Just don't let a pattern get established.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

full disclosure: i am neither a spoo owner nor owner to be - i will be looking for a toy poodle in a year or two. (my current dog is a neutered male lowchen - a long-coated breed, about the size of a mini poodle and possibly related to poodles historically.)

so that aside, one of the things i have noted while reading through many threads at pf is the number of owners of spoo males who have commented on their dogs spraying their legs/chests while peeing. i'd worry about that as much as in-house leg lifting and think carefully about the clean-up issue.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Belly bands save your furniture but don't know if you can get them big enough for a spoo. You could make your own. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

patk said:


> one of the things i have noted while reading through many threads at pf is thenumber of *owners of spoo males who have commented on their dogs spraying their legs/chests while peeing.*


Fair enough, but it keeps baby wipe and pee-pants and belly band manufacturers in business.  I have an 18" male mpoo for whom it is not an issue. As I said earlier, my male does not mark indoors; he _does_ mark outdoors but will cease when told to. When he urinates sometimes he lifts his leg (it's random whether it's his left or right one), sometimes squats, sometimes changes his position mid-stream and goes from squatting to lifting. (Very flexible fellow!) I don't honestly know whether to attribute his extraordinarily affectionate nature to his gender or breeding, nature or nurture, dunno. But I would NEVER be dissuaded from getting a male because of concerns about marking. I'm so very glad I learned that, and have my guy. I would be happy to have a female, too. I don't have a strong preference for one over the other. Oh, and if you do have accidents to clean up from a pup of either gender, I recommend Petastic's Stain & Odor Remover.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello I hope I can help. I have owned, and loved a few Spoos, both female and male.




robby69 said:


> 1) Do "male" spoos lift their leg to pee, or squat like females. Breeder said lifting the leg is a learned behavior.. We are just concerned that even if after neutering that later in life it we have house breaking issues due to age that peeing on the cough or wall is not as easy to clean up as a puddle on the floor. * Can anyone with male spoos chime in?*
> 
> *None of my past males marked in the house. My Dad's dog however liked to pee on our furniture whenever he visited. My current male is 18 mos old. He lifts his leg to pee and has (without other male dogs influence) since he was about 4 mos. old. He also never marked until this past May when three of my girls came into season. He started to lift his leg on our leather chair. I cleaned it thoroughly with a vinegar solution. And I promptly sewed him some belly bands. As soon as the girls were through their season he was right back to being his polite self. As your current poodle is spayed this is probably something you will not have to worry about.
> *
> ...



Hope this helps in your decision making process. Good Luck.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> full disclosure: i am neither a spoo owner nor owner to be - i will be looking for a toy poodle in a year or two. (my current dog is a neutered male lowchen - a long-coated breed, about the size of a mini poodle and possibly related to poodles historically.)
> 
> so that aside, one of the things i have noted while reading through many threads at pf is the number of owners of spoo males who have commented on their dogs spraying their legs/chests while peeing. i'd worry about that as much as in-house leg lifting and think carefully about the clean-up issue.


That is the thing that simply takes male poodles off the table for me - I could not stand to have a boy constantly soaking himself in his own urine. There was a beautifully groomed (in a continental) white Tpoo at the doggie gym that we used to go to that had an eternally bright yellow chest from peeing on himself. Sorry, but I would not want him running around my house or sleeping in my bed....
Anyhow, if you have a really good breeder who is honest in her puppy assessments, you can get a female who is every bit as lovey-dovey and Velcro as a male if you ask them to find that for you!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That is the thing that simply takes male poodles off the table for me - I could not stand to have a boy constantly soaking himself in his own urine. There was a beautifully groomed (in a continental) white Tpoo at the doggie gym that we used to go to that had an eternally bright yellow chest from peeing on himself. Sorry, but I would not want him running around my house or sleeping in my bed....
> Anyhow, if you have a really good breeder who is honest in her puppy assessments, you can get a female who is every bit as lovey-dovey and Velcro as a male if you ask them to find that for you!


My male standard poodle does not pee on himself at all. Its a weak stream that aims down onto the grass.

I _never_ wanted a boy, but he is so wonderful. 
And I think male-male and female-female can be tricky, I hear they fight more than male-female. 
I'm perfectly happy with my female and male babies.  they NEVER fight


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou said:


> My male standard poodle does not pee on himself at all. Its a weak stream that aims down onto the grass.
> 
> I _never_ wanted a boy, but he is so wonderful.
> And I think male-male and female-female can be tricky, I hear they fight more than male-female.
> I'm perfectly happy with my female and male babies.  they NEVER fight


Oh, I understand that they don't all do it, but just would not want to chance it, because once a dog puts a paw into my house, they are mine for life - even if they pee on themselves 10 times a day!

And as for same sex groups, I do have Toy's, but had 3 females for over a decade without any issues - I really think that it has to do with the temperament of the individual dogs, rather then the sex. I had one clear alpha, one "I'd like to be the alpha, but don't want any trouble, so I'll just step aside girl", and one submissive, so it worked out just great!
Now that I have only 2, the "I'd like to be alpha" has her chance, but I have no doubt that she will step aside again if the new puppy should happen to be more of a true alpha.
But of course, the true alpha is *ME*!


----------



## robby69 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. I did see where there were a few size differences between males/females. We did have a big female spoo, and now have an avg size female spoo. I know that there are differences in sizes on males too, but generally males are larger than females..


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

We've had Bo, a male spoo for almost a year and a half and he has been nothing but wonderful. He was mostly housebroken when we got him at 17 weeks, and he squatted to pee until about 2 months ago when he recently started marking on trees and power poles outside. But he has never marked inside. (Fingers crossed, he never will!) But he still squats every now and then. Again, never in the house. We've always had male dogs, but I really had no preference. We recently added to the pack and got another spoo who is a female, Minnie. She is actually more dominant than Bo. I was concerned he would be mean or dominant toward her, but he is really gentle. She's only 13 weeks old, but the breeder says she'll be about 30-35 pounds and Bo is about 47-50 pounds, depending on the day. They get along really well with each other, and Bo is getting neutered in 2 weeks, so there won't be any accidental breeding between the two.

I've heard that males often are more eager to please their humans and females do things more for themselves. I personally have not noticed any real difference between the two. Minnie is a little harder to train so far, but I think it's because she's younger than Bo was when we got him. However, she is still smart as a whip!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That is the thing that simply takes male poodles off the table for me - I could not stand to have a boy constantly soaking himself in his own urine. There was a beautifully groomed (in a continental) white Tpoo at the doggie gym that we used to go to that had an eternally bright yellow chest from peeing on himself. Sorry, but I would not want him running around my house or sleeping in my bed....
> Anyhow, if you have a really good breeder who is honest in her puppy assessments, you can get a female who is every bit as lovey-dovey and Velcro as a male if you ask them to find that for you!


It would be a shame to miss out on the companionship of a male poodle because of this possibility! If a dog tends to pee on his chest, keep him clipped short! Same for legs - works for many. Most dogs don't soak themselves that bad. My boy is definitely more of the exception than the rule with his tendency to soak his legs. None of the boys I lived with in the past did that and from what the breeders I know have said many do not do this at all.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have mostly males... I love my boys. They are silly, loving, and never ever seem moody. My girls can be moody... Remington, Baily, Kody, and Thayer have peed on themselves, but it really has been that I didn't get them out, they have been sick, or something of the sort. My mini Echo has had some problems, and I think it was due to a bad neuter... He does wear a belly band, and since then the only time he has had problems is if it isn't put on right, or he has wiggled in it. I would not trade one of my males for anything... or my females either, I love them all... My point is, that if you want to look at males, they are wonderful!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Makes you wonder how common it is*



CharismaticMillie said:


> My boy is definitely more of the exception than the rule with his tendency to soak his legs. None of the boys I lived with in the past did that and from what the breeders I know have said many do not do this at all.


I wonder if it's the squeaky wheel syndrome and it's such an Ew, Gross! moment when you have a male with bad aim or who marks in the house that it totally overshadows the countless boys who can do their business fine, thank you very much.

I've definitely never experienced male dogs getting urine on themselves, but after reading the previous thread this week about that topic, I really thought I was a lucky minority.

I *have* experienced the house marking with a senior male (childhood boston terrier) and that's why I was so set on early neuter for my first spoo boy, but like I said, my rescue boy also squats so maybe it was a paranoia for nothing, or maybe it will happen when he's 10, but I'll be so glad he lived that long that I'll belly band him up and think of it as a husband proof excuse to accessorize him.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tiny Poodles - I have had 3 males over the last 30 years; 2 minis and 1 toy. None have ever peed on themselves. I do notice since I keep Sunny is longer legs with his bell bottoms, he COULD do some damage if he didn't pay attention, but honestly it has never happened so I'd hate to generalize about male poodles.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ciscley said:


> I wonder if it's the squeaky wheel syndrome and it's such an Ew, Gross! moment when you have a male with bad aim or who marks in the house that it totally overshadows the countless boys who can do their business fine, thank you very much.
> 
> I've definitely never experienced male dogs getting urine on themselves, but after reading the previous thread this week about that topic, I really thought I was a lucky minority.
> 
> I *have* experienced the house marking with a senior male (childhood boston terrier) and that's why I was so set on early neuter for my first spoo boy, but like I said, my rescue boy also squats so maybe it was a paranoia for nothing, or maybe it will happen when he's 10, but I'll be so glad he lived that long that I'll belly band him up and think of it as a husband proof excuse to accessorize him.


Yes, I think that you *are* in the majority and that those with boys who soak themselves are a vocal minority (myself included).


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I prefer male dog to female any day. I currently have two males and a female and before I had two males and no one ever peed on themselves, peed in the house or raised its leg in the house. All did/do raise their legs to pee outside. I had zero house breaking issues and out of the current three, Romeo my spoo, was fully house broken at 12 weeks. I brought him home, showed him the sliding door to the back yard and that was it.


----------



## Lepski110 (Dec 7, 2012)

robby69 said:


> We have a white female spoo, 6 years old old, on the smaller side but a purebred... ~35lbs.
> 
> We lost our 16yr old female black spoo a few months ago, and even though we initially thought 1-spoo is easier, we really started to miss having 2..
> The black spoo was a large female, almost small male like in size ~45lbs.
> ...


My large male(a very lean 65 lbs) is the only Spoo I have ever owned. He has lifted his leg to pee since first first got him at 20 weeks of age. We just got him neutered last week at 18 months of age, and he has never marked in the house. He is a wonderful, loving clown and would recommend a boy like him to anyone!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> It would be a shame to miss out on the companionship of a male poodle because of this possibility! If a dog tends to pee on his chest, keep him clipped short! Same for legs - works for many. Most dogs don't soak themselves that bad. My boy is definitely more of the exception than the rule with his tendency to soak his legs. None of the boys I lived with in the past did that and from what the breeders I know have said many do not do this at all.


Oh, I think that a good and reliable breeder can pick out a loving Velcro dog in either sex (said, as she carefully types so as not to disturb Teaka who is laying across her shoulders like a scarf).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodle Lover said:


> I prefer male dog to female any day. I currently have two males and a female and before I had two males and no one ever peed on themselves, peed in the house or raised its leg in the house. All did/do raise their legs to pee outside. I had zero house breaking issues and out of the current three, Romeo my spoo, was fully house broken at 12 weeks. I brought him home, showed him the sliding door to the back yard and that was it.


Ah, but for me, my poodles are pad trained - and to use a pad, a boy should not lift, making it much more likely for them to hit their front legs or chest, and well, if they do lift using a pad, that's a whole nother kind of mess (on your wall). I don't ask a whole lots of my little princess poodles - basically, don't chew my stuff up, and don't pee on my stuff, and you will be treated like royalty - but just don't see that (from no fault of their own, just that Y chromosome) that I could COUNT upon a boy to keep up their end of that agreement!


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

We have 4. All about 16". One female, 3 males. No fights, no marking. We have house manners. They learn very early. Ages 15, 14, 4, & 1.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Males will squat as puppies (though it looks different from a girl squat!) and generally begin to lift their leg to potty at some point in adolescence or adulthood. Properly trained, they should not lift their leg and mark in the house.
> 
> The boys are goobers! I love them.


Oh my gosh! I am always saying what a goober Rocco is! He is just so silly sometimes! I thought it was just him!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ah, but for me, my poodles are pad trained - and to use a pad, a boy should not lift, making it much more likely for them to hit their front legs or chest, and well, if they do lift using a pad, that's a whole nother kind of mess (on your wall). I don't ask a whole lots of my little princess poodles - basically, don't chew my stuff up, and don't pee on my stuff, and you will be treated like royalty - but just don't see that (from no fault of their own, just that Y chromosome) that I could COUNT upon a boy to keep up their end of that agreement!


I can't imagine spoos using a pee pad!!! Lol. Even my 12 lb havanese is trained to go outside. I don't think I could deal with my dogs goi g potty indoors. To each his own.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodle Lover said:


> I can't imagine spoos using a pee pad!!! Lol. Even my 12 lb havanese is trained to go outside. I don't think I could deal with my dogs goi g potty indoors. To each his own.


Oh no, like my name, I have tiny poodles!
We are in a high rise - no way do I want to get fully dressed, wait for an elevator and walk almost a block just to get out of the building every time one of my dogs wants to pee!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha uses pee pads. She squats Waaayyyyyy low so that she is literally touching the pad. She manages to get both her girl parts and the insides of her hocks in the pee. She is such a little piggy! She comes home from the groomer and within an hour she looks like an orphan. I wipe her with baby wipes throughout the day. So it's not just the boys that pee on themselves! Now occasionally one of the chi's will use the pee pad as they were trained to it as pups but now 99% of the time go outside. But very very occasionally we will be gone and one feels he can't hold it so they will use the pads. They are small, at around 7 and 8 pounds, but boy to they pee more than Misha! I would not want to have anything larger than Misha peeing on pee pads regularly!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Duplicate


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> Misha uses pee pads. She squats Waaayyyyyy low so that she is literally touching the pad. She manages to get both her girl parts and the insides of her hocks in the pee. She is such a little piggy! She comes home from the groomer and within an hour she looks like an orphan. I wipe her with baby wipes throughout the day. So it's not just the boys that pee on themselves! Now occasionally one of the chi's will use the pee pad as they were trained to it as pups but now 99% of the time go outside. But very very occasionally we will be gone and one feels he can't hold it so they will use the pads. They are small, at around 7 and 8 pounds, but boy to they pee more than Misha! I would not want to have anything larger than Misha peeing on pee pads regularly!


That's what I was going to say next...Boys are getting all the heat here... They make bracelet covers for a reason for the girls....


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

I should state out of my 3 males only my pup now is peeing on himself - BUT - it is due to the fact that he is squatting & he needs a trim....my 2 males I had previously as an adult never peed on themselves....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Misha uses pee pads. She squats Waaayyyyyy low so that she is literally touching the pad. She manages to get both her girl parts and the insides of her hocks in the pee. She is such a little piggy! She comes home from the groomer and within an hour she looks like an orphan. I wipe her with baby wipes throughout the day. So it's not just the boys that pee on themselves! Now occasionally one of the chi's will use the pee pad as they were trained to it as pups but now 99% of the time go outside. But very very occasionally we will be gone and one feels he can't hold it so they will use the pads. They are small, at around 7 and 8 pounds, but boy to they pee more than Misha! I would not want to have anything larger than Misha peeing on pee pads regularly!


Don't know if this would help, but maybe you could experiment with different brands of pads? Some of them will allow the urine to pool, taking a few minutes to really absorb it, meaning that they can get wet as they are peeing. I actually use incontinence bed pads made for humans for the girls - though even with those I had to experiment to find ones that have instant absorption, and leave a dry surface very quickly. It makes a huge difference in their not getting their feet wet. The may cost slightly more then pet pads (but not always depending upon the brand of pet pads that you use), but I find that still they are more cost effective when the surface dries quickly, they can be used again without walking across wet spots, so you have to change them less frequently.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I do not think leg lifting is a learned behavior. Even if it is somewhat influenced by other dogs (Im not sure it is), my guess would be that scents/pheromones from other dogs raise hormone levels and encourage a male dog to join the pissing contest.


Panda manages to get at least a little on his legs about 50% of the time, regardless of whether he lifts his leg or not. So, I just gave him the Clip of Shame! I shaved the backs of his front legs in hopes that increased awareness will put that poodle brain to good use and teach him to be more careful.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have tried about 5 different brands and also the ones made for people. She still manages to get in it and her parts are literally touching the ground when she goes. I keep hoping she grows out of it, lol. I keep having the groomer trim the insides of her hocks shorter which helps some. When I used to groom, we kept the sanitary very short, with a 10 blade, and shaved their actual girl parts, but my groomer just skims it and insists it will irritate and razor burn.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, there are lots of brands to try, and I'd say 19 out of 20 are not as absorbent as they should be - if you feel that the urine pools and takes more then a second to be pulled into the pad keep trying!
It really shocks me how many of the ones made for humans are so bad at absorption and leave a wet surface - how could you leave a human laying in a pool of urine for hours!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny Poodles,That's opening up a whole new can of worms!, don't get me started, lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Tiny Poodles,That's opening up a whole new can of worms!, don't get me started, lol


Really, not a shock that people get decubitus so often - hospitals and nursing homes buy the worst pads...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fish4poodles (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been reading this thread with much interest. I have a 16 yr old male mpoo (neutered at 6mos) who has been wearing a diaper since he was 6 yrs old when a dog sitter brought a male Bischon with her for the weekend. My boy had never even lifted his leg before this happened. I also had a 4yr old female Golden Retriever, at the time. From that point on he began marking - where she slept, where she ate, HER. She passed from cancer a couple yrs ago and we currently have a 17mos old beautiful parti-colored female spoo. The breeder had suggested a female explaining that ANY crystallized urine anywhere could cause issues with another male. The issue now is that we would like to add another spoo next spring and am wondering about gender selection. We are assuming our old guy may still be around. We are leaning toward another female hoping the same breeder could help us bring home a female that would be compatible to our young girl (who is very dog friendly AND also a therapy dog). Any thoughts?


----------



## fish4poodles (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## fish4poodles (Jul 13, 2012)

Sydney


----------



## fish4poodles (Jul 13, 2012)

Our naughty, but still loveable (sometimes) old boy. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well she is just beautiful, and Shadow does not look a day over 5!
I just don't know with the marking thing - some boys just feel compelled to do it, and it could be very different reasons that set it off. I have a friend with two boys, who never mark in their own home, but one will mark all over the place if he visits anyone else's home - and once they brought him over when they came to see my brand new apartment, no furniture, and no dog had ever set paw in it before - and instantly lifted his leg. And, to add confusion, the one that marks was neutered at 6 months, and the one who does not mark is un-neutered!
Anyhow, since you are concerned about this, why not get another girl? If you feel that you can trust your breeder to honestly evaluate the puppies, and pick one that has a compatible temperament to your current girl, it should work out just fine! 
Like I said earlier, I have had 3 girls in the past, and had no issues with their interactions because their temperaments were compatible, and they were all OK with their place in the pack order - with me being at the top of that order!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone I know with multiple poodles has female(s) that rule the roost. It does not seem to matter if the female is a mini and the boys are standards - so size is not in play with the domination issue. I do know people with 2 or more females, and they seem to pair up in their quest for World Domination fairly successfully....

We have a boy, and he lifted his leg at 8 weeks - he has never marked, and after the initial few weeks of potty training, he has not gone in the house.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*Girls rule!*



sarahmurphy said:


> Everyone I know with multiple poodles has female(s) that rule the roost. It does not seem to matter if the female is a mini and the boys are standards - so size is not in play with the domination issue.


My girl Sophie was certainly the boss! In the photo below, she is explaining the rules of the house to a boisterous young boy-dog who was visiting. I think he got the message! All play with Bob was strictly according to her rules and it always ended with her putting one leg over his back and giving him a very stern look that explained very clearly that SHE IS THE BOSS!

On the other hand, Sophie was very submissive to people, especially me. She was very eager to please me in whatever way she could and never asked for anything. In contrast, Bob is constantly bossing me around--asking for treats, remininding me that it is time for dinner or a walk, etc. It is fun to see how our poodles interact with each other and with us.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

In every litter we have had, the dominant, alpha puppy has been a female. The boys are always the cuddliest, sweetest teddy bears.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peppersb said:


> My girl Sophie was certainly the boss! In the photo below, she is explaining the rules of the house to a boisterous young boy-dog who was visiting. I think he got the message! All play with Bob was strictly according to her rules and it always ended with her putting one leg over his back and giving him a very stern look that explained very clearly that SHE IS THE BOSS!
> 
> On the other hand, Sophie was very submissive to people, especially me. She was very eager to please me in whatever way she could and never asked for anything. In contrast, Bob is constantly bossing me around--asking for treats, remininding me that it is time for dinner or a walk, etc. It is fun to see how our poodles interact with each other and with us.


OMG Sophie so reminds me of what Taylee (tiny toy) was like - I could carry her belly up in my arms for hours, but she was the absolute, alpha with dogs. She was a fair and just leader though lol - as soon as another dog would acknowledge her leadership, she would shake her hair, and say "now let's play!"
Though I will say that in an inexperienced home, Taylee would have been a disaster - first day here, that 13 week old, little 1 1/2 pound ball of fluff growled and snapped at me - and, well as I've said, she became the most belly-up, devoted dog that never growled or snapped at a human again in her 13 years, but I shudder to think what might have become of her in the wrong home.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> In every litter we have had, the dominant, alpha puppy has been a female. The boys are always the cuddliest, sweetest teddy bears.


Oh, and that girl would be the one that I'd want! 

A dog who loves everyone that they meet is sweet, and probably would be the best family dog, *but in an experienced one or two person home*, an Alpha Bitch, who thinks that she is better then anyone else in the world BUT you, whom she accepts as her alpha, and worships the ground you walk on - 

*THAT is the kind of dog that will do anything that you ask like she is on remote control - that is the kind of dog who will read every twitch of muscle in your face, and almost "read your mind" - completely in tune with every breath that you take - that's an alpha bitch, and that's my DREAM dog!*

And one of the reasons that I especially like my favorite breeder, is that once their mother is no longer taking constant care of them, she keeps them in groups of the same size, so that my undersized girl will always be in a group that is younger, and less skilled then her, increasing the likelihood that that she will be a confident alpha!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Shelton has always been taught as a ouppy to pee in open areas so he swuats down like a girl to pee. Hes never rsised his legs ever so as long as you teach the puppy to pee in open grass, grsvel, pinestraw, you should be fine  


I actually made an addition to my fsmily by getting a 2 year old female spoo and no trouble so fsr. Shelton adores nova do much and follows her everywhere like a duckling. He likes to hump her sometimes but thats cuz he gets bored but shell let him knoe she doesnt like it. She was more dominating st first but lateky shes been letti my him tske her toys and have first choice haha. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

on the leg lifting - we have a friend whose female dog rules the world, and lifts her leg to pee, in case there is any doubt about her position in the world... 

I happen to own one of the pushiest, charming boys ever - and he does not mess with her. Tried once or twice, as a puppy, and got put right into his place very quickly, then gave up and now he is merely in the position of "Respect and Pay Homage to The Empress." If she makes a noise or a disapproving look, both boys (hers and mine) lay down. If you need to teach your dog drop on recall, she can teach that - drom in mid-anything. I've seen both of them stop playing, peeing, etc, to lay down on her command.

As long as they honor her position, she likes them and treats them with the compassion you'd show to subjects of inferior intellect and beauty.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Having Taylee so perfectly trained and in tune to me by the time that the next two arrived made it so easy to train them - really, Taylee did most of it.
The funniest thing was that if they were around other dogs, and Taylee got into a challenge with another, Teaka ( bottom of my pack) would race over behind the other dog, trying to distract them ( but ducking for cover when they turned to her) - just trying to give Taylee the advantage with the outsider! Once they acknowledged Taylee's position, they would all play happily!
Like I said, a pack of girls can get along great as long as it is the right combination!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So funny this thread and timing. My boys are totally housebroken at home, and Emilio anywhere, but Pablo, Pablo will mark when not at home. Last night I was eating my dinner in front of the T.V. Of course the dogs were all sitting quietly at my feet hoping for a dropped morsel. Well, John Snow, the kitten we WERE NOT going to keep, walks over to see what I am eating and Pablo goes after him! He did not make contact and even if he did his teeth don't line up so his bite is harmless. But I feel my food is not HIS to guard, even against a cat! lol

So I scolded Pablo and put him over the gate that blocks the baby from going up the stairs. Pablo was mad, and went straight up stairs, pooped in the hallway and went in my daughters room and pee'd on her dirty laundry!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I always had male dogs,two standards and a toy,then got my 3rd male spoo,and decided to pair him up with a female miniature. They get on like a house on fire,neither of them are particularly dominant so it's hard to say who is top dog at the moment. When we had my toy with my male standards he was top dog no question. I'm glad I've now got a male and a female. My friend has all bitch staffies and they get on ok but fight over bones. My two never fight over food. Billy is 11 months,has been recently neutered and starting cocking his leg at about 10 months copying my friends male cocker spaniel. My first standard always cocked his leg,was never neutered and never marked in the house. My second standard was quite lazy and often bopped his entire life! He was neutered and never marked in the house. I agree with everyone who says most males are very affectionate,mine all have been,my present spoo Billy being the most cuddly dog I have ever had. My girl is cuddly but more independent. Think a boy and girl would be a lovely combo,especially 2 spoos.


----------

